# Silver Sport Transmission feedback



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey Guys/Gals,

Do any of you have experience with Silver Sport Transmissions in Rockford TN? I can't find any real news about them on the web or YouTube except for the info the company posts about their own quality, integrity, ya-da, ya-da, ya-da (which one would expect to see). I would like verification from an unbiased source. I am considering their PerfectFit kit for T56 6 speed for my 65 GTO. Any feedback on experiences both good or bad...is welcome (unless you work for the company or a competitor).

Noangelbuddy


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The only post I could find on Silver Sport is this thread on the PY Pontiac forum. Hope this is of some help.

Clutch size question?? - PY Online Forums


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks. The post seems to reinforce the claim by the company which asserts they even help non buying customers with technical problems or questions; which is a good policy in my opinion. The non-buying customer's next phone call could be a purchase influenced by the good-will assist. 

Appreciate the feedback.

Noangelbuddy


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

We're here to help each other, glad this link was helpful.


----------



## jjmd2006 (May 24, 2017)

I ordered their TKO 600 kit for a 1966 GTO convertible project about 6 months ago. Received items quickly and communication was great. I dealt with Jeff who is the guy in their videos. I was indecisive to say the least and had (as well as continue to have) questions that they are more than willing to address. I wish I could tell you more about the install and performance but that is still a long ways off. :frown3: After researching I was definitely not going with American Powertrain due to all the negative feedback. Hurst also puts together a similar Tremec kit but I haven’t heard much about their transmission kits.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Keep us posted, Thanks!


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for the inputs. 

I looked at Hurst Driveline Conversions, but they don't have a complete kit for my application (no cross member, I must admit the Hurst name alone had my attention). Choice is down to Silver Sport Transmissions or American Powertrain. I know AP has bad Yelp reviews, but Better Business Bureau gives them an A+ rating (4.78 out of 5.0). AP tells me they do orders of magnitude more Tremec kits than any other company. I checked another forum where AP news was mixed: both very good and some bad. AP uses a QuickTime bellhousing, while SST uses a GM 621 (which is a reproduction of a SBC) that requires a Magnum adapter plate for the Tremec. Costs were roughly the same after arm twist of AP for free shipping like SST offers. ( As an FYI: Hurst costs were about the same as SST and AP). I've set aside the quality aspect, since I'm not sure how to evaluate it. I just got an update from SST today that for 2018 orders they are implementing a 3 year warranty, which at least alludes to confidence in their products. I could not find any bad news about SST.....that's almost too good to be true. The bad AP feedback has my attention and has me concerned. 

Still noodling. Decisions, decisions, arrggg! I don't want to goon this up. I will tell whoever I choose, that I will say good things about them if deserved, otherwise I will do the opposite: innocent bystanders can read the postings and reach their own conclusions.


Sorry for long winded summary above. I will follow up later, with good news....I hope!!!.

Noangelbuddy


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought the T56 package and if appearances count; everything looks great. The crossmember welding and paint finish are first rate. I bought the SST friction clutch kit too, but my wife thinks the clutch is too pretty to hide inside the bell housing. Performance is what matters, but I won't have an engine for about 6-8 weeks and it will take time to put it all together in order to measure for the driveshaft. Silver Sport has promised to provide technical support if needed. The kit came with a three year warranty, which speaks volumes about the confidence they have in their product.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I bought the T56 package and if appearances count; everything looks great. The crossmember welding and paint finish are first rate. I bought the SST friction clutch kit too, but my wife thinks the clutch is too pretty to hide inside the bell housing. Performance is what matters, but I won't have an engine for about 6-8 weeks and it will take time to put it all together in order to measure for the driveshaft. Silver Sport has promised to provide technical support if needed. The kit came with a three year warranty, which speaks volumes about the confidence they have in their product.
> 
> NoAngelBuddy


Curiosity--where is your engine coming from? Other details? Thanks!


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey 1968GTO421,

My engine is coming from Smeding. I bought the 383 Stroker Extreme version, which touts 450hp and 460 ft lbs torque. Smeding takes a new GM block and modifies it. I did tons of research before making the purchase. The engine is scheduled to arrive in 4-6 weeks. Hopefully I will be able to figure out how to post a few pictures of the engine. If you want engine details you can visit Crate Engines - Turn key & High Performance | Crate Motors

NoAngelBuddy


----------

